# Pallet of Salt from the Home Depot



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Yesterday morning I purchased a pallet of 40kg bags of salt from Home Depot. It was a full, sealed (in shrinkwrap still) pallet. Or so I thought.

All I can guess is someone must have taken an knife to the wrapping to see what was in it or something, because the second corner I took the whole thing came apart... about a dozen 40kg bags on the road, and another dozen completely and totally destroying my broadcast spreader (no more hopper).

I specifically went to them and bought a sealed pallet because I was tired of hand-bombing all the bags. I ended up hand-bombing a dozen of them, half split open, from asphalt to truck in the middle of a very busy intersection (and do you think one single person stopped to give me a hand? Not a chance).

I am pretty pissed about this, but I doubt I can complain to them because they sell 'by the bag' so pallet sales aren't what they specialize in. Maybe I'm a dumbazz, I thought the shrink wrapping was strong enough for delivery in a semi trailer, why would it be any different in the back of my truck? Should I have tarped it and put a ratchet strap on it or something? The worst part is the spreader, I didn't own it (been trying to buy a decent one but everyone is out of stock, so I borrowed one). Now not only do I have to buy one for myself, I have to buy him a new one! The bag-wrestling was just an uncomfortable inconvenience.

I just needed to rant a little. I have to go back to return the empty pallet for my deposit, do you think I should even mention it to them, or will I just make myself look like a dumbasz?

Blehhhh......


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Thats what I put in the back of my trucks and I never had a problem with bags falling off or anything like that.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Could have been torn from shipping or whatever. Shrink wrap is not very strong in each layer and is easily ripped. Once a small tear has started, it has virtually no strength left in that layer. I've had this happen with a pallet of blasting media (Black Beauty in paper bags!) When the bags fell off the truck they just exploded on contact. Fortunately I only lost a few top bags. From then on I alway use a series of straps to keep the top bags firmly in place. 

I doubt HD will help you with anything. Once its loaded, they've washed their hands of any responsiblity. But it may be worth your time to bring it up to a manager and see if they will give you a discount or complimentry gift card for being a good customer.


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

derekbroerse said:


> I have to go back to return the empty pallet for my deposit, do you think I should even mention it to them, or will I just make myself look like a dumbasz?
> 
> Blehhhh......


1st off... that suxs!! sorry it happened...

2nd... YES you should tell em!! go in there with the right frame of mind and explain in FULL detail what you do for a living, what you spend there, and how it happened... may not get ya much (certainly not a new spreader) but it may get you a few bags to replace the busted ones...

find a nice  tonight...


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Ask to speak to the store manager and explain your situation to him. Be sure to show him your sales receipt and do it as soon as possible so that weeks don't go by. Ask him to give you a 10% discount on your next purchase because of the amount salt you lost in the mishap. Be nice and explain that you know that accidents happen. If he doesn't give you the discount on your next purchase, ask him for the "Benny Hill" telephone number. That will surely strike fear into his eyes and get you your discount.  

The "Benny Hill" phone number is a special trick only known to us experienced snow plow guys. It can get you out of almost anything at any Home Depot. If any body out there wants to know more, start a Benny Hill post and I will let you all in on it...


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I never buy from Home Dump this is typical for them. They are expensive too. If you can get them to load you with a fork lift you be lucky to get out of there in 2 hours. The last time I bought from them I was buying 20 sections of fencing. the gave me some big song and dance how they can't use their fork lift without shutting down part of the store. then gave me bunch of Sh!t when I wanted them to load it in my truck. Fuc# HOME DEPOT


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

NJ Plowman said:


> Ask to speak to the store manager and explain your situation to him. Be sure to show him your sales receipt and do it as soon as possible so that weeks don't go by. Ask him to give you a 10% discount on your next purchase because of the amount salt you lost in the mishap. Be nice and explain that you know that accidents happen. If he doesn't give you the discount on your next purchase, ask him for the "Benny Hill" telephone number. That will surely strike fear into his eyes and get you your discount.
> 
> The "Benny Hill" phone number is a special trick only known to us experienced snow plow guys. It can get you out of almost anything at any Home Depot. If any body out there wants to know more, start a Benny Hill post and I will let you all in on it...


Id be interested to know what the "Benny Hill" phone # is all about, could you tell us in this thread?
Thanks :waving:


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I hate to say it but once you leave the load is your responsibility. I have had that happen to me also. Luckily it was in the back of my dump and the sides caught all the bags that fell. It doesn't take much to tip a pallet over in a truck. Esp a full pallet. Also remember that when they are shipped by truck they are either in trailer packed tight or on a flat bed strapped down. I think its your loss unfortunately. Shrink wrap wouldn't hold shiznit.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

did home depot have you sign a form relieving them of liabity? if not they have to pay. its their fault. i know this because i used to work for crappy depot, and have seen it happen. talk to the store manager, if you are not saticefied talk to the district manager, if that is not good talk the regional. keep making them call their bosses. it easier to pay you and make it go away then get in trouble by thier bosses for them calling with a problem. hell make them call anita if you have to. 
sl


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Once loaded, it falls in your lap.

Buy a set of rachet tie downs, about $15 for a medium duty set and loop them through the pallet. 3 is optimal.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

not at home depot. not if depot loaded it. they are resposible for it not falling apart, unless they have you sign for it.


----------



## hesko1 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Eat your responsibilty*

You are lucky you did not get a ticket for an unsafe load! ALWAYS TIE DOWN ANY LOAD!!!!!!!


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I would be kicking some Tony stewart ass. just kidding. I went through the same thing last year. Now I have them pull up with the forklift and we throw them on. 2 reasons 1 you can see if any are damaged( if so they take care of it right there) 2 you have the weight evenly distributed.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

hesko1 and pbeering, let me clarify one thing is that the pallet didn't fall out, so strapping wouldn't have helped. The shrink wrap fell apart and the top of the pile came off the load! I do have and use ratchet straps, but the only thing that MAY have helped would have been straps over the whole pile, but you cant really tie down individual bags (hence why the factory shrinkwraps it, to hold it together).

The truck is a dump, but the forklift operator put the pallet on the left rear corner rather than centered... I was going to say something but it was pretty busy so I didn't bother. And yes I waited about 1/2 hour for them to load me too.

Normally I would have no problem taking total responsibility for my load, but this stuff shouldn't have moved. If it had been delivered on a flatbed truck or trailer (not enclosed) it would spill on them too, so I am sure it is meant to be strong enough for shipping.




ps I didn't get the 'benny hill phone #' thing either...???


----------



## osbo68 (Dec 1, 2004)

I drove semi for 5 yrs. whenever I hauled salt or a similar product it was normally tarped on the trailer. The tarp keeps it dry and also holds it in place. The shrink wrap is basically there to hold the material on the pallets during warehousing, loading , and unloading. It may hold for you also, But why chance it. You could talk to the store but I really doubt you have any thing to go on. Well happy salting :salute:


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Well since that happened my new plan was to wrap a tarp over it and strap it down, not taking any chances.... whether it needs it or not.

The shrink wrap from the pallet was brutally strong (when you try to rip it by hand etc.) so thats why I figured it was probably cut or something...


----------



## osbo68 (Dec 1, 2004)

Make some "V-boards". Use 2 2x4's cut in half lengthwise. You have 4 4' sections now. Get some 2" webbing and cut 4 16" lengths. Nail or screw 2 pieces of webbing to two of the boards. Now you can put one "v-board " on each side of the pallet. 2 of the 2x4's will be on top with the other 2 hanging of on the same side. When you strap down your pallet the strap will not only pull down on the top boards but also in on the side boards. Thus a sandwich effect on the whole pallet. All with one strap. This normally works pretty well. Good Luck


----------



## osbo68 (Dec 1, 2004)

Some of the pallaets do have an actual shrink wrap and it is pretty tough. But alot will just use industrtial saran wrap. I hated the stuff. Sometimes it wouldn't budge. but if it does you have a mess


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, I feel your pain. We are a Magic Salt Distributor and always check to make sure the plastic is tight and intact before we load.

That said I stand by my advice, echoed above, to always tie a strap or two over the top of the load.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the mishap :crying: 
Whats done is done, unless you lost alot of money, I would not waste my time going after HD. It must have had a tear before hand but what can ya do it should not have happened. :waving:


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I would go talk to the manager anyway.It sounds like you lost quite a bit,just with the loss of the spreader.I haul the shrink wrapped pallets without strapping them down and have never had a problem.I do make them push them as far forward as they can,and I drive accordingly(slower) with one eye on the mirror.What have you got to lose to talk to them?Sounds like you lost enough already.Sorry for your troubles,I hope the rest of the winter goes better!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*HP does sell pallets of salt*

Home Depot does sell pallets of salt, there is a SKU in the computer for $149, 49 50lb bags. Even though it is $0.40 cheaper per bag than what I pay for from a distributer, I still buy from my distributer. WHY... because they get delivered for free! I buy 2 pallets at a time, make a call, the next day a forklift puts them in my garage. No wasted time, no hassle throwing bags around, not putting 5100lbs in my truck or dragging out my trailer in the middle of winter, and did I mention my time saved.

I feel your pain, really, If it can go wrong it will with me, but learn as I do from the school of hard knocks, pay more and have it delivered. :bluebounc


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I pretty much have given up buying by the pallet too.I still like to have one on hand for emergencies.I buy from our local fleet farm,usually 20-30 bags at a time.I back into their garage with the spreader on.They lift the pallet up over the side of the box and I just slide them off into the box.I still get the pallet price,and I just leave it in the truck until I use it,so I am having to fight with the bags only once,instead of 2 or 3 times.Works for me! Wish I had a V-box and a loader  Nasty rain and snow mix in Minnesota today,Back and forth to fleet farm I go


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Derik, 

Not disrespect but I fail to see what Home Depot did wrong. I was brought up as the driver is responsible for his load. Not the other way around. I never hook up someone else's trailer or anything like that. Its not that Im lazy, I just dont want to be blamed at a later date for anything. IMHO you should have secured the load. Its up to you to inspect it for road worthiness. If it falls off its on you. Now they are responsible till the load reaches your truck but after you leave it should be on you. Again I didnt mean any disrespect its just how i see it...Rob


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, I hate to say it but Depot did nothing wrong and has 0 responsibility in the tragic incident.
You should have asked the loader op to put the load where you wanted it- that is your issue also not theirs. They loaded it as a curtisey- not a requirement. The plastic wrap is not always strong enough to hold a load of that weight (as previously stated) and if you have ever seen the inside of a tractor trailer loaded you'd know howeasily pallets shift and break apart.

And the Benny Hill# trick won't get you anything in this case.

I buy my salt there all the time but I have yet to find it worth buying more than what I need for the current storm and the next one at a time- pallets are way too much to handle at a single time for me


----------



## westbrooklawn (Sep 10, 2003)

Somewhat off topic, and probably a stupid question on my part? Home Depot sells 40lb. bags of crystal salt for water softeners.....is this the same rock salt you are all buying from Home Depot? That is the only salt they stock at the stores here in Central NC. I am tired of paying $10/bag for Lesco Ice Melt. Granted we only have a few events per year where we need to apply ice control, but I would like to be able to buy the same type of bagged rock salt you are all using.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WEST..........The water softener salt is a "purer" blend of salt and more expensive than regular old rock salt. I have a water system at one of my houses and was told NEVER to use regular rock salt because of impurities.

But the softener salt WILL work for deicing in a pinch ! A LOT more $pendy tho!...........geo


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*reply to westbrooklawn*

No, that stuff is clean. The 50lb Halite Rock Salt has particles ranging from dust to 1/2" for improved melting times for various conditions and none-salt particles to help aid in traction.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I use water softener salt most of the time. I get a skid for about 2.60 a bag. Does just as good as any other plain rock salt, its just cleaner.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Yes it's the water softner salt- at $2.00 and change for 40lbs it way cheaper than Halite and works better- the bigger pieces last longer and continue to melt after Halite is all desolved. 

If you want traction you should be useing sand not salt- salt is for melting ice not providing traction- the impuraties in the Halite are because it's low grade salt for melting ice- nothing more.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS.....I get 50 lb rock salt from our local home center 4/10 bucks.

The water softner stuff is $7 bucks a bag............But that is delivered from the service guy tho.

Heck....50 lbs. of Magic Salt is only $7.25 !............geo


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

The problem around here is finding a distributor that sells plain old rock salt in bags. We had one guy that sold it last year but for some reason he stopped selling it. Most guys here who salt, just use water softner salt.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I bought My first Pallet of salt ever from a Menard's. The top few bags are nice a soft, the bottom 40 are bags of concrete! talk about frustrating! :angry:

The other pallets that I have bought are from www.lesco.com this is the the driest salt on the planet! I Love it. And I have a lesco About 5 min from me 

1-6 pallets are $3.55
7+ palette are $3.25 
882 bags are $3.00

that is 50 pound bags of pure rock salt. (in really nice, not breakable bags with nice tear lines in them)

this is a map of where they are located http://www.lesco.com/?PageCode=FINDSTORE&Zip=55203#results


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I would think rock salt would go further the water softner salt. Plus wouldnt there be the potental to slip and fall on water softner salt????


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Robhollar said:


> I would think rock salt would go further the water softner salt. Plus wouldnt there be the potental to slip and fall on water softner salt????


The water softner salt that I use looks just like your regular road(rock) salt but is clean. I'm not talking the water softner pellets that most water softners use but rather the rock salt. I think they actually call it #2 rock salt. The stuff I use is from Cargill.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Back to the original question though.
I'm sorry dude, but you are asking a lot of (what I assume was) pallet wrap. You definitely should strap that load down, as well as not having it on the back corner of a flatbed truck. It should have been against the front and centered. And you should have run at least two straps over it like others have mentioned. If this were to be a regular occurence i would certainly do something like the other guy said with the "v-boards" or even just cardboard corners with one strap AROUND the load, and then two over the top.

I am sorry, but I really don't think it is Home Depot's fault in this case, based on what you've told us. When a mattress goes flying off someone's roof is it the mattress store's fault? I don't think it is.

-Jer


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi guys,

Been away for a few days... things have been way above freezing so I headed to the cottage with some friends for a little break... (not very often one can safely leave during plow season....)

I am by no means saying this was 'all their fault' or anything, yes I should have checked it over myself, had them move the pallet etc.

Again, as for tie down (I will do so in the future, just like all the rest of my loads get tied) like I said I have never had pallet shrinkwrapping come apart before, I figured if it was good enough for their truck it was good enough for mine. We've hauled seed, rolls of tie string, and chemicals for the farm for years the same way... never been a problem because normally the stuff is tough as nails...

However, since the average Home Depot customer is NOT a contractor and likely has no idea what to look for or how to properly secure an item, then the loading staff should maybe be looking for the problems for them? (Everyone remembers the photo of the loaded VW, right?) The loading is not so much a 'courtesy' as it is a method to entice people to come to them rather than the competition. The local quarry will not let you leave if you are a single pound overweight on the scale (as compared to your ownership GVW) or tarped b/c they are considered liable when they load the customer's truck (remember, everyone is "Sue-Happy" in North America). I would think it would be in H.D.'s best interests to try to help people out to protect themselves from such problems.

As far as loss, I was able to salvage most of the salt, probably lost less than a bag's worth (tho the split bags may be rock hard now after sitting a few days).

The spreader is the main thing. I have (and never had) any intentions of asking them to replace it, but they don't carry a quality spreader (just cheapie plastic Scott's units), but they were able to order the one I wanted (and had) for themselves even though everyone else is sold out for the season... thought maybe they might feel bad and use the same 'tug' to order one for me too!

Remember, the post was mostly me *****ing for the sake of *****ing because I had a rotten day. Everyone does it occasionally. To be perfectly honest, I'm really not that concerned one way ot the other.. it won't stop me from shopping there.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Well, I guess you've learned your lesson, and you actually make some interesting points about how the local quarry won't let you leave overloaded. As much as it IS your responsibility to secure your own load, perhaps home depot DOES share some of the responsibility since they participated in loading the truck.

-Jer

PS, good luck replacing that spreader.


----------

